# Prayer request for Lt. Darren Hester



## egomaniac247 (Sep 26, 2011)

His wife works at our facility and from all of my interactions with her is a very nice young lady.

They were on a motorcycle when a drunk driver hit them.  He passed away, she is in ICU.

http://oconee.patch.com/articles/ne...-fatality-charged-with-vehicular-homicide-dui


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 26, 2011)

Prayers sent........


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 26, 2011)

Praying for all involved..... People just don't watch for bikes....And don't even ask me what I think about drunk drivers...


----------



## speedcop (Sep 26, 2011)

so sorry to hear. prayers for all


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dang, that is sad.  Prayers sent for the family of the couple and that the wife makes it.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 27, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------

